# Where should I move? (US)



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Where do you currently live? How old are you? What job experience do you have? Is this a short term move (for the season) or a long term move? Do you have money in the bank?

Maine? Maybe if you like shellfish.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Breckenridge, I hear they love new residents.....


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Tahoe, specifically North Lake.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm 26, I'll have to find a new job. Recent job experience doesn't transfer well tot he civilian market, so I have to start from the beginning again. I have residual income and money in the bank.

Long term.
Love sea food, but it's not a must.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh, and I currently live in Germany.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

North Lake Tahoe. San Francisco is close for seafood too..... I find it kinda pricey though. Not secluded either. Mt hood villages is cool.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like and also dislike summit/eagle CO.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Gunnison, CO, coldest town in the US!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Op, what's your budget, how dirt bag do you want to go...do you or can you work, do you want to drive, for how long....?

If you have your return travel, pass, and gear covered...

Then only some food, rent and entertainment without a car...idk maybe $1500-2000 per month dirtbaggin could easily be done if sharing a house and hitchhiking or public transportation to/from the hill.

Another thing to think about is a plan...medical incase you fuck yourself...I've known a few kids have unfortunately had to cut a season short and beg to get back home...to get properly fixed up....us medical system can be harsh.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Op, what's your budget, how dirt bag do you want to go...do you or can you work, do you want to drive, for how long....?
> 
> If you have your return travel, pass, and gear covered...
> 
> ...


I'll go full dirt bag, mountain man, hobbit, hermit, whatever ya wanna call it. I'd dig into the side of the mountain if it wasn't illegal and live like people did before electricity. :thumbsup: In reality, a one room studio is good enough for me. I'm hardly inside as it is, in time I'll update my living quarters if things go right with work.
I'd also buy an automobile in time (that's the last thing on my list of things I want), but I usually use a bicycle to get around, or skis to traverse snow. 
I am very willing to work as this is a long term move. I don't have a home to go back to, so no issue there and I've got medical covered in the US; I just need a VA facility or hospital close by and I am good to go.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

if your passion is your job, and your job isnt snowboarding or something to do with it: dont be limited by places that snow. with a couple hour drive, you can get to a powder haven from a barren desert. but if you want to be successful in america. New Mexico is booming, so is cali (i think). however, the east and the mideast are sort of a hole to me, I have no idea whats going on there. if your not limited to the us, CANADA. I used to live in the us. loved it, but canada respects you better. no problem with government. no gun problems. just peace.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm American and I know how to play by the rules, but that's not me buddy... not at all. I just got done playing with the big boys out there in modern Mesopotamia. I'm ready for peace and quiet.
Success for me isn't in the realm of corporation and capitalism, it's in building the strongest version of myself. I've a passion for the mountains, the mountains give me all I need to grow physically, mentally and spiritually. I must live in the shadow of one, or what's left of my soul will wither and I'll become an empty vessel trapped in a world of consumerism and materialism.:dunno:

I'd like to move somewhere that isn't big time resort/touristy. So I don't have to deal with 50010015 people on my way to the lift and work.
I've been looking at N. Lake Tahoe, Franklin County in Maine and somewhere north of Seattle near the Canadian border.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ck your pm


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

grand targhee, secluded in eastern idaho, world class riding, less than an hour from big brother jackson hole, less than 6 hours from salt lake city.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ck your pm


I don't think this counts as adhering to the tourism code of conduct.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Irahi said:


> I don't think this counts as adhering to the tourism code of conduct.


idk what is ^...."get the fuck off my hill"


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

There can be harsh penalties for violations. Unless you sent him a PM to tell him how much goretex he's going to need if he even thinks about coming up this way.

Seriously, just looking at WA mountains on a map will soak through 15k fabrics.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

OP, if you want secluded wilderness, Maine would be the spot. Kingfield (pop. 1000) or closer to the mountain in Carabassett Valley (pop. 400) are as small town as you can get. They are about 15 minutes from Sugarloaf (Maine & New England's Premier Ski and Golf Resort - Great Lodging & Lift Ticket Deals | Sugarloaf) which is the 2nd tallest mountain in Maine. 

Sugarloaf is the largest ski area east of the rockies with over 1400 acres of ridable terrain... with the new Brackett basin glades... an entire mountain of just glades. It is the same elevation as Killington with just 180 less vertical feet (but 700 more acres of terrain).

My friend rents an entire house in Kingfield (2 to 3 acres in his back yard, riverfront) for roughly $600 per month. Closest movie theaters/real grocery stores are 40 minutes away, apart from the smaller and more expensive market in town.

The people are amazing and apart from christmas and spring breaks, the mountain stays pretty quiet. Riding there after some fresh snow mid week will get you fresh tracks until 3 PM. Last year they closed around May 7th with many trails still open.
ve
Last year they started adding millions of dollars of snow guns to their fleet. They can blow better snow at higher temps than any snow guns I have ever seen. Watching them get turned on full blast was amazing, and you could ride down through it like a crazy powder day (nothing frozen to your goggles).

Also if you like seafood... they just opened a clam hut in the base lodge (made famous from their original spot on the coast) and employees get nice discounts... Let's just say I had fried clams and lobster bisque for lunch most days I worked there. They are always looking for snowboard instructors, so if you want a hookup to get your foot in the door, shoot me a PM. My friend is the head SB instructor there.


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Irahi, it's cool. I've already snowboarded in Washington. Baker and Rainier ;P


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> but canada respects you better. no problem with government. no gun problems. just peace.


and taxes.....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually Canadians pay almost the exact same taxes that we do in the states. Kind of a scary thought isn't it?

The mark up on imports does seem a bit ridiculous though.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Actually Canadians pay almost the exact same taxes that we do in the states. Kind of a scary thought isn't it?
> 
> The mark up on imports does seem a bit ridiculous though.


What markup? $988 is a great price for a Burton Custom!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Casual said:


> What markup? $988 is a great price for a Burton Custom!



Sounds cheap Canadian price wise. What is that 40% off? :laugh:


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Op, I feel you and have the same ambitions once my son is outta school. I'm in the industry as well and tied to MetroDC for now. I spent a decent amount of winters in NM though and loved it. Enchanted Circle area, East of Wheeler Peak and Taos in the high valley; Angel Fire and Red River are both nice mountains and both areas are quiet. My mom lived in Eagle Nest for a while which is right in the middle. Plus there's Sipupu and Santa Fe to the South, Ski Rio north or Taos and then if you keep truckin' north you get up towards Wolf Creek, CO, etc.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

OP 

You should check out Sandpoint, Idaho 

I think a couple guys on this forum live there, It's a fun mountain is in the middle of nowhere. Cheap too!


* I'm in Canada now working, Holy fuck man.

I don't see how you guys can afford to have any bad habits here. Everything is ridiculous! 
Waterton and Banff are pretty awesome though.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Is it really, is that just cause the tax or is it a Canada wide deal? lol. What kind of cash would I need for grub for like 3 days give or take, no spirits included? I'm going to Montreal in Dec. and I'm trying to figure out what to budget for food


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

jgood123 said:


> Is it really, is that just cause the tax or is it a Canada wide deal? lol. What kind of cash would I need for grub for like 3 days give or take, no spirits included? I'm going to Montreal in Dec. and I'm trying to figure out what to budget for food


Honestly I'm not sure. I'm in Alberta were all the people make 6 figures a year it seems, maybe that has the prices jacked. Every time I go out to eat and just drink water it's 14-20 bucks at a sit down restaurant. Fast food is only a couple bucks higher. 

Start waning yourself off Beer or cigarettes if you're a smoker, They rape you for that shit. I'm glad I don't smoke.


----------



## jgood123 (Sep 16, 2013)

Yamm for real! hahahahaa yeah, smoking will be over by then, Parliaments aint that good anyhow


----------



## sleightofmind (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the info people! Lots to consider, lots to research. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure. I'm in Alberta were all the people make 6 figures a year it seems, maybe that has the prices jacked. Every time I go out to eat and just drink water it's 14-20 bucks at a sit down restaurant. Fast food is only a couple bucks higher.
> 
> Start waning yourself off Beer or cigarettes if you're a smoker, They rape you for that shit. I'm glad I don't smoke.


Have you looked at ewhat a home costs? I live in a pretty expensive area and got sticker shock on CAN.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Alaska..........just like Canada......without all the annoying Canadians.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Alaska..........just like Canada......without all the annoying Canadians.


Alaska......just like Canada....except with a bunch of shitty Americans.


----------

